# MHF Forum running VERY SLOW



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doesn't matter what I do MHF is dead slow, not loading at all half the time see screen dump, not having any problems elsewhere.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps the strong wind is blowing away the Wi-fi signal in your part of the UK.


Speed seems okay here in Derbyshire ......


:nerd: :nerd: :nerd: :nerd:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Even in sleepy Suffolk it's OK:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive had that message before and sometimes it runs slow for me as well. I sometimes find if I switch browsers from Chrome to edge its ok. I recently changed my adblocker from Adblock plus to Adguard and I think it might be better.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fine for me Kev, on iPad with Safari, put another shilling in the meter !

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems a bit better this afto, been slow for a few days here though.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

No problem here, Win 7 with Firefox.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Same here Kev, sometimes I get fed up waiting and go to another forum.
It also takes an age when I answer a thread so I press the submit reply again because I think it didn't hear me and it then tells me I have to wait ✋.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I was recently helping a "senior" ( is that allowed?) friend with their iPad which was running sub-optimally

They had 380 tabs open in Safari!!

Steve


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's fine for me today but it's been going very slow off and on for the last 10 days. They've got the same problem coming back that they had a year or two ago and had to do a re-build or similar. 

I've tried different browsers and different machines but there has definitely been a problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Really slow opening posts again today, a minute each time roughly.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Must be local to you Kev as fine for me.

Terry


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Running OK for me today. It's the same symptoms as before. Adversely affects some people sometimes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have only just received notification of the last 3 posts. 

The forum was unavailable for a while this afternoon.
Temporary Error, please retry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I reported that to VS. Google Outage they reckon which sounds like complete bollox to me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mee too Jan. 
But I actually closed the computer down and did some entertaining.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Mee too Jan.
> But I actually closed the computer down and did some entertaining.
> 
> Ray.


I only have Motley to entertain :frown2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Google outage is utter nonsense and they must know that!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Mee too Jan.
> But I actually closed the computer down and did some entertaining.
> 
> Ray.


Got to ask who you were entertaining Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's still slow today, rebooted cleared my cache etc, all other websites open fast.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Got to ask who you were entertaining Ray


Fighting em off Kev. Widows, friends, campers, invites, neighbours, etc.
Like Clapham Junction here at times.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lucky man??? or not.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Both Kev. But like all things everything in moderation.

Ray.


----------

